# Miles Per Gallon



## Dunston

Hi All i am looking at buying a swift motorhome with a u shaped lounge to accomadate six people, I have been advised that these vehicles do around 30 miles per gallon. I would apprciate it if you could advise on average for these type of vehicles as this will be my first motorhome purchase.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## barryd

Is it a Kontiki by any chance?

If so. Not a chance. I have a 6 berth Kontiki 640. 2.5TD and it does between 20-25mpg. Usually around the 22-23 mark. 

Some say the more modern 2.8 TD engine is a bit better but no way will it do 30MPG. 

I have seen these adds on Ebay advertising 30MPG out of a six berth motorhome at 70mph!! Laughable. Wonder what else they are lying about.

Some vans like smaller panel vans will do in excess of 30mpg but I dont think any big coach builts will unless your driving downhill all the time! 

Welcome to the forum by the way.

You will probably find someone will come on now and say they get 40 out of theirs!


----------



## Sideways86

I have had older 2.3 manual, newer 3.0 auto and now the new 2.3 variable turbo motor

A true figure if you want one is as already reported work on 23 to 25 and you wont go far wrong.


----------



## ozwhit

mine does 80 and 43mpg :twisted:


----------



## Sideways86

ozwhit said:


> mine does 80 and 43mpg :twisted:


is that the new 18 berth model with twin satellite overhead receivers'!


----------



## dovtrams

Swift Voyager measured over 1500 miles fill to fill 26mpg. The car I got rid off after I got the MH because it was not being used did 25!

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

Sideways86 said:


> ozwhit said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine does 80 and 43mpg :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> is that the new 18 berth model with twin satellite overhead receivers'!
Click to expand...

No, its the schooner rigged one!
He also missed out the fact it needs a following wind.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Obvoiusly the 'lighter' you are on the gas pedal the more MPG you'll get but don't expect too much.
My 2.5TurboDiesel is 3500Kg & averaging 55 MPH I get 28.5 MPG but if I go any faster it goes down to 25[ish]


----------



## Wizzo

Over the last 10,000 miles I have monitored my mpg - AutoTrail Overhead cab 2.3 130mj 3,850kg. 26mpg. Thats with not normally travelling any faster than 90kph (about 56mph).

30mpg is totally unrealistic - at any speed.

JohnW


----------



## Dunston

Thanks all greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hawcara

Max we have ever had out of 2.2 Ford Transit, low profile Chausson is 30mpg. However, this is very dependent on wind direction. Driving into it and it drops considerably eg 25mpg. 
56mph on sat nav using cruise control is the best for mpg in my opinion. We work our mpg out brim to brim not on the computer in cab.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

Burstner Nexxo T660 low profile around 3300kg loaded averaged 30mpg on a 3250 mile 5 week trip to and around Sicily last month that included travelling in 120 km sirocco winds and winding up and down mountains. Readings taken manually brim to brim.
Travelling between 90kmh on mainland Europe and 80kmh around Sicily.

Taller and weightier vans will do less mph. There is a big mpg difference between travelling at 100 kmh and 90 kmh at least 10 % less


----------



## Sideways86

Tank to Tank is the only way, I also agree headwind etc has a dramatic effect.

I believe that 23 to 25 is a good budgeting figure.


----------



## teemyob

*mpg*

All the replies you have had are reasonable and more accurate than the 30mpg you have been quoted.

3 litre Manual Mercedes on A Class here. 18-22mpg

25 mpg if I nurse it downhill

TM


----------



## tonka

I am running something similar to what you are maybe looking at.
6 berth, rear u lounge. Overhead cab..
My current running weight, with just 2 people and all our gear is 4000kg. Our van has the latest Euro 5 2.3ltr engine.

So far 12,000 in past 18 months and average overall is 26.5mpg, up hill, down mountains, Moroccon deserts, French motorways etc etc.. So a good mixed variety of conditions.. I have seen 30mpg + a few times on particular stretches BUT that dont last long... As mentioned, good bit of headwind and the MPG plummet..

Ref the Weight, if your going to carry 6 people make sure you can legally carry them as most van's sold as 6 berth DO NOT have the payload capacity. Also if it's a newish van 6 people means 6 seat belts..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Fiat 2.8 turbo. During last two weeks in France, fill to fill.
Down to Folkstone 205 miles gave 21.6 mpg
First fill in France gave 23.2 mpg
Second fill in France 22.2 mpg
Last fill and journey home from folkestone. 19 mpg. It was getting late and I averaged 65 mpg.
Dave p


----------



## rosalan

I am feeling very smug (or possibly foolish) for my dash readout tells me that I am averaging 34mpg in my 2.3 Fiat Multi-jet. My previous Burstner T660 read also 34mpg.
I try to stick at 57mph using cruise Control whenever possible. Not being foolish enough to believe the vehicles onboard computer, anymore than the speedometer but over long distances very rough calculations imply it is not far out.

Alan


----------



## suedew

We have a Swift Escape 6 berth 2.3 Ducato, average 25-27 mpg.
Depending on the weight of the right foot.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

suedew said:


> We have a Swift Escape 6 berth 2.3 Ducato, average 25-27 mpg.
> Depending on the weight of the right foot.
> 
> Sue


And whether you are in Holland or Switserland, towns cities or motorways.
Dave p


----------



## Blizzard

Tag axle 3.0 litre E769 was giving us between 18 & 21.5 mpg.

Our latest 2.3 litre Bolero is getting 25 to 26 mpg, but the engine is still a bit tight and figures should improve a bit.


----------



## Markt500

Dunston said:


> Hi All i am looking at buying a swift motorhome with a u shaped lounge to accomadate six people, I have been advised that these vehicles do around 30 miles per gallon. I would apprciate it if you could advise on average for these type of vehicles as this will be my first motorhome purchase.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Dunston,

Just assume the van does 25pmg-fixed. Then just forget about mpg and just enjoy your motorhome.

Rgds

Mark


----------



## G7UXG

My van is running about 4000kgs and is the Euro 4 2.3l 130bhp.
From new I've covered about 15000 miles, averaging 26.4 mpg over that time.

That's calculated from the fuel actually used, not the trip computer. A wide variety of roads, mostly in France, Germany, Belgium and speeds generally kept below 60mph with the occasional 'burst' upto 70.


----------



## Zebedee

Markt500 said:


> [Just assume the van does 25pmg-fixed. Then just forget about mpg and just enjoy your motorhome. Mark


Spot on Mark. :wink:

Calculate the difference in cost between 25mpg and 30mpg over the average distance you would go on holiday . . . then stop worrying about it when you realise it's less than a decent meal in most cases.

On a fairly extensive 1,000 mile holiday with fuel at £6.35 per gallon the difference is about £43. Is that worth worrying about? Not in my humble opinion.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman

I agree with the 25mpg average- it is an easy figure to use in your head for calculations. On our main holiday I budget for 2500 miles at 25mpg; ie 100 gallon of diesel at £6/gallon= £600. The last two years we have not quite managed the mileage but have averaged 24mpg so my initial calculations are never far out!


----------



## zappy61

*MPG*

My Peugot 2.8 HDI has averaged 23 mpg over 10000 miles mostly with toad (except the trips to France), most 26 least 20. Does depend on a lot of conditions but mainly the right foot! My previous M/H Autotrail Cheyenne with Fiat 2.8 HDI did average 27 but it was a lot lighter than the present model you don't get owt for nowt 

Graham


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Mercedes Sprinter Euro V averaged 28.7 on last long trip, in reality though agree with everyone else 25 - 28 seems about right - our weight is 3880kgs... about to be plated up to 4000kgs.

As an aside our Mercedes 320CDI car has a Brabus chip which has made a big difference to the performance and actually made it more economical as well, might get one for the van. :twisted:


----------



## Mrplodd

2008 Euro 4 re-mapped 3 litre Fiat pulling an Autotrail Cheyenne (low profile) with a Smart car and trailer. Gross train weight around the 5000 Kg mark.

Last week traveling from home (Weymouth) to Dover and then into France I did just a fraction under 1000 miles (all of them with the car and trailer hitched up) With a very light foot I averaged 23 mpg for the trip which I thought was pretty respectable. (done with fill to fill not on board 'puter) 

I tend not top worry very much about mpg (but I am still keen to get the best figure I can) I never cease to be amazed when I see Tag axle beasties hammering past me at the best bit of 70MPh only to be about 5 vehickle behind them in the ferry queue. I often wonder what mpg they are getting :roll: Must have more money than sense :wink:


----------



## blackbirdbiker

unless the base vehicle is a ford tranny 32mpg..expect 25 - 28
Keith


----------



## colonel

Over a distance of 13,000 miles all over Europe and the UK - 25 mpg :idea:


----------



## aldra

We get close to 30 average on long trips

Keeping the Revs to 2th

Over that the difference is clear

2 yr old fiat Ducato 

Aldra


----------



## wilse

Can confirm, we got 32 mpg with 2.2TDCi Ford lump - Hymer 572.

Our renault 2.5 is more like 28 mpg now, but we are a heavier van.


----------



## joedenise

Euromobile Tag Axle, 2.8 JTD - about 23.5 mpg - fill to fill. Only done relatively short mileage so far (but been through Rouen :lol: ).

Joe


----------



## duxdeluxe

Fiat 3.0 litre on a 4 tonne chassis - about 24 MPG. Having spent over 40k on a van I decided a long time ago that the actual mpg wasn't worth worrying about too much - a) put the cost differences into the context of the purchase price and b) life's too short anyway - no pockets in a shroud. Don't even bother checking the inaccurate trip computer nowadays - just enjoy the journey and the destinations........


----------



## VanFlair

Thanks all, I am now quite happy with my 21/22 mpg out of our 5.5 tonne with the aero of a brick.

Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Many worry about the price of diesel and mpg they obtain. They wildcamp for free or aires in France for next to nothing.
The chap next to me at Honfleur must have paid over £130k for his super Concorde but would have had difficulty pitching on a site.

Had £130k plus been in my pocket a few luxury hotels would be first on my list.

If my mh needs a drink or service, mot or ved then it has to be paid for. Even if I have to sacrifice an odd bottle or two of Dom Perignon. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

VanFlair said:


> Thanks all, I am now quite happy with my 21/22 mpg out of our 5.5 tonne with the aero of a brick.
> 
> Martin


Martin, to increase the aieodynamics you put a couple of bikes on a rack at the rear. An extra mpg or two may be achieved.
Dave p


----------



## VanFlair

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all, I am now quite happy with my 21/22 mpg out of our 5.5 tonne with the aero of a brick.
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, to increase the aieodynamics you put a couple of bikes on a rack at the rear. An extra mpg or two may be achieved.
> Dave p
Click to expand...

Hi Dave

Bikes go in the garage, I dont like wet and dirty bikes, and they are a bit expensive to leave hanging on the back.

Martin


----------



## Sideways86

I totally agree if money was the only concern we would probably have all sold up last week !

Lets say 21 to 26 mpg and just get on with it, who really cares its that sort of figure

A head wind and a gale will change everything anyway on many big profile vehicles.

Get on the ferry travel, cook, drink and enjoy!!

happy travelling MHF members !


----------



## metblue

*mpg*

we have a Bailey 740 with a Peugeot 2.2 and 6 speed gear box,
Going to Spain last year with only 450 miles on it we managed 27 mpg !! after a couple of thousand miles later, on our return we managed 29 mpg.
Van not overloaded and only the two of us in it, plus I used cruise where ever possible.
Pick up our new 740 on 1st March so no doubt it will be back down to 27 mpg (or less) until we go back to Spain in May and hopefully even better mpg in September when we head to Turkey to visit my sister.
Something we have talked about for a few years now since she moved there.
But (always a but !!) like has been said it depends entirely on how hard you press with your right foot !!
You pays your money and takes your chances it depends how big a hurry you are in ! us ! no hurry as we are retired !! Kids will get whatever's left lol !!


----------



## Sideways86

*Re: mpg*

It also depends on you trust the wildly inaccurate computer or go empty tank to empty tank and do it properly

I still maintain an average of 23 is very fair to work on.


----------



## Spacerunner

No matter what mpg your achieving a day on a campsite will usually cost less than a day's driving.


----------



## Sideways86

Spacerunner said:


> No matter what mpg your achieving a day on a campsite will usually cost less than a day's driving.


Better for social drinking also BBQ wine and Stella Happy Days !


----------



## peedee

*Re: mpg*



Sideways86 said:


> It also depends on you trust the wildly inaccurate computer or go empty tank to empty tank and do it properly


I don't think the trip meters that give you mpg are that far out at all, mine gives me figures very close to those on the left in my avatar which are calculated from refills over the last couple of years. I think they give a pretty good average if you let them run long enough before zeroing again.

This was also the case with my previous model.

peedee


----------



## rosalan

After 18 months my trip reads 30.01 and been to Spain and Portugal twice in that time. Just after its service last June with new filters etc it managed to show 33 mpg, only to drop down to 28 going over the Pyreness, since then, no amount of light foot driving would bring it back much above 30.

I am really not that worried about MPG and almost wish I did not have the ongoing computer read out on my vehicles, for I spend far too much time checking the mpg (being mean and stingy at heart) than I should. It has certainly driven the earlier 'boy racer'(?) from the scene.

Alan


----------



## listerdiesel

Other than calculating range before a refill, we don't really worry about it. We run on LPG which is almost half the price of petrol or diesel, and as long as we can do the trip without dropping back to petrol thats fine. We run with a full tank of petrol in case the LPG system has a valve failure, that's 95 litres.

We gross at nearly 6 tonnes all up with the engine in the trailer, and that gets us down to 10mpg on steep hills sort of country, but improves to 15mpg on the flat with not much headwind. We run at 60mpg on motorways.

As said before, don't worry about the cost of fuel, only that you've got enough in the tank.

Peter


----------



## Terryg

Euro 4 Fiat 2.3 JTD 3850kg, always run close to fully loaded with AC on, use cruise control where possible at 55/60 mph.

Never checked mpg fill to fill, so 27/28 average mpg figure is from onboard trip computer.

Terry


----------



## Sideways86

Like the approach of make sure you have enough and don't worry about it as I said earlier

Fill up with Diesel, Stella, Vodka and the Mrs drive as fast or as slow as you need to and feel comfortable for you and the roads you are on.

You then get what you get and don't worry about it one little bit.

Scenery holiday enjoyment is far more enjoyment than 2 or 3 more to the gallon in our household


----------



## Rapide561

*MPG*

27 - 28, 3.0 Fiat MultiJet, 5000kg.

Russell


----------



## Jmdarr

Adria matrix 680sp 3ltr 4tone average 25-27 better than my volvo xc90 
Lot better than my yacht 2miles per ltr so got rid of the yacht 
Every thing is relevant just enjoy what you have.


----------



## Jimbost

4.5 ton, came home from a few weeks in France last week. 21.7mpg on the way there and 24.6mpg on the way back. 

Reason for difference? did not rush to get home


----------



## TheNomad

What's our MH mpg?

No idea, other than it's pretty rubbish, and gets a LOT more rubbish if I drive hard/fast.

For me, life's really too short to be worrying about such minutiae.

Didn't buy it because of good/poor mpg; and it's fuel usage is one of the most minor expenses of ownership when compared to insurance, maintenance, and the enormous depreciation costs eating away at such vehicles.

I just fill up again whenever it gets down to about a quarter tank, and we carry on tootling slowly around Europe. Max cruisiing speed about 105 kms ph.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

MPG?

You are joking?

I keep telling her to be careful with that right foot .......


----------



## dalspa

Just seen this (oldish) thread for first time so probably now no help for OP.
We have 3.0l engine with 4000kg. On board puter tends to read 24.7mph with the true figure a bit less than that. If I put my foot down into the wind and uphill the figure will, obviously, drop down so I ease back a little. Within reason, I don't worry about it - as has been said before, the difference in cost for fuel on a thousand mile trip is small when doing either 23mpg or 27mpg. It tends to drop when my wife gets in the driving seat - same in my car  

Prospective purchaser asks dealer "What does it do to the gallon?"
Dealer's reply "About 30"
Purchaser happy 'cos that is what he wanted to hear.
Dealer was thinking in terms of km per gallon! He wasn't lying.

DavidL


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

We get around 29-31 mpg (no fancy trip meters for us just pen paper and fuel bills). Got the same sort of mileage from our old Hymer T585 with the same engine.
I don't tend to drive fast and rarely go above 50 mph, we are lucky enough not to have to be anywhere in a hurry and I like just pottering about...unlike the poor sods stuck behind me!

Terry


----------



## Scattycat

I think you'll find that taking an average consumption over a long 'ish period most modern vans will average around 23/25mpg
On a recent trip of over 6,000km over a wide variety of terrains we found variations between 23mpg at its worst to 31mpg at its best but on average, keeping mainly to the top end of posted speed limit, we averaged 26.3 mpg on a 2.3 6 speed Citroen pulling close to the limit of 3.5 tonne
Our previous van had a 2.8 Citroen engine and on a similar run it was averaging just over 23mpg. We did put an chip type box on it just before we sold it and over the short period of about 2 months and around 2,000 km the consumption was a little better


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have pictures showing 37 MPG on the Relay, but while away the best I saw was 32 MPG, however this was in reality 28.9 MPG brim to brim, but included a lot of meandering on single track roads, B, Roads, A roads and about 50 miles of M6 at 60 ish mph, the van weighed in at spot on 3500 kg, I have a fairly light foot, anticipate road conditions hill junctions etc and don't race up to traffic lights.


----------



## Baron1

MPG also depends on whether you are following someone or leading!

On our recent trip to the German Christmas Markets I found if I was following our friends and consequently having to catch up after they had overtaken a line of lorries etc I was having to speed up to 70 - 75 mph to catch them, resulting in a consumption figure of 19mpg.

If I was leading and sticking to 60 - 65mph my consumption was 23- 25mpg.

Moral? 
Don't travel in convoy, just decide where you are going to meet up and make your own way there in your own time, you will probably all arrive at your destination within half an hour of each other and it's much less stressful too.
(Hymer 2.8 JTD 3500kg)


----------



## raynipper

We have just done 1400 km on a trip this month and was very surprised when I worked out the mpg at 31.

No toll roads and lots of country lanes.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> We have just done 1400 km on a trip this month and was very surprised when I worked out the mpg at 31.
> 
> No toll roads and lots of country lanes.
> 
> Ray.


I'm expecting similar with lots of 6th gear 30-35 white roads and Bealach na Bà style roads.

Van in garage along with fuel bills.

the Citroen mpg indication is a lying B though, 37.6 mpg is the best it reckoned to do, I wish


----------



## raynipper

This might help.......................................






Ray.


----------



## rugbyken

Just done 4000 mls on a 5 week tour got an overall avg of 24.6 but 1300 mls of that was flat out for a rendezvous in Rome so willing to stand the 19 mpg that is the major thing isn't it my Bessie 2.3 would do 95/100mph no problem if I only have a month to do 4000 mls I can sit on a normal rd avg 30mph and take 33 hrs or 11 days driving or spend 11 hrs avg 75 mpg your choice at the end of the day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can you point me to these 75mpg vans please, when I'm on holiday I do not rush around, I take my time and enjoy the driving.


----------



## weldted

2003 bessy 765 2.8 turbo 3800 kg over 56,000 miles avg 22.3. 2008 bessy 765 3.0 4250 kg plug in chip over 69,000 mile, first 50,000 a shaky 24, then went down to 21 over the next 19,000. This van was close to mam all the time we used it, long trips to Finland or down to Portugal but steady driving 55/60. 2012 Elddis Aspire 255 2.2 Euro 5 3700 kg over 14,000 miles at close to mam 29/30 steady driving 55 (older so no rush ) plug in chip. All vans bought new, the two plug in chips gave at best 2/3 more mpg but a lot more relaxing drive. But the 3.0 care had to be taken on long climbs not to let it slog as the extra torque strains the clutch. But no two vans are the same.
A point to remember when loading is extra weight is more fuel, more fuel is more money. If you are looking at a van that can sleep six be very carefull re the payload?


----------



## namder

Dunston said:


> Hi All i am looking at buying a swift motorhome with a u shaped lounge to accomadate six people, I have been advised that these vehicles do around 30 miles per gallon. I would apprciate it if you could advise on average for these type of vehicles as this will be my first motorhome purchase.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


You may go for a 6 berth van but it won't have six belted seats and whilst you will sleep 6 there will not be enough wardrobe or drawer space for 6. You will also find the capacity of the toilet cassette, fresh and waste water tanks a little restrictive. Go for it but also get a large awning. Having said that your payload may not be enough for all you need. Don't want to put you off but these things need researching to enable you to buy the best van for your needs.

John


----------



## randonneur

The first post on this was in June 2013 so I would have thought the OP has bought a van by now.


----------

